# Bianca Sommerland-BREAKAWAY (The Dartmouth Cobras #3) +18 Excerpt BDSM & HOCKEY!



## BiancaSommerland (Mar 8, 2011)

Blurb: Against some attacks, the only hope is to come out and meet the play.

Last year, Jami Richter had no plans, no goals, no future. But that's all changed. First step, make up for putting her father through hell by supporting the hockey team he manages and becoming an Ice Girl. But a photo shoot puts her right in the arms of Sebastian Ramos, a Dartmouth Cobra defenseman with a reputation for getting any woman-or, as the rumours imply, man-he desires. And the powerful dominant wants her&#8230;and Luke. Getting involved in Seb's lifestyle gives her a new understanding of the game and the bonds between players. But can she handle being caught between two men who want her, while struggling with their attraction to one another?

Luke Carter's life is about as messed up as his scarred face. His mother is sick. His girlfriend dumps him. When he goes to his favorite BDSM club to blow off some steam, his Dom status is turned upside down when a therapeutic beating puts him in a good place. He flatly denies being submissive--or, even worse, being attracted to another man. He wants Jami but can't have her without getting involved with Sebastian. Can he overcome his own prejudices long enough to admit he wants them both?

Caught between Luke and Jami, Sebastian Ramos does everything in his power to fulfill their needs. His two new submissives willingly share their bodies, but not their secrets. When his own past comes back to haunt him, the fragile foundation of their relationship is ripped apart. As he works to salvage the damage done by doubt and insecurity, he discovers that Jami is hiding something dangerous. But it may already be too late.

Warning

This ebook contains material not suitable for readers under 18. It also contains scenes that some may find objectionable, including hockey violence, BDSM, ménage sex, bondage, anal sex, sex toys, multiple partners, woman love, and man love including, but not limited to an erotic shower scene. Readers are advised not to attempt reenacting the scene while reading the ebook.

Excerpt:

Sebastian used his fingertips to explore Luke's face, the golden stubble on his jaw uneven in a way that made him seem a wild thing. The soft, barely there curls on his chest showing how young he still was. He grazed his teeth over Luke's ribs. Power surged through him as Luke hissed in a breath and bucked his hips. He flipped Luke over and pressed down between his shoulder blades to stop him from twisting around.

"How is your back?" He braced one hand between Luke's shoulder blades and rose up enough to feel the tight muscles, spotted with dark bruises where Luke had been hit. "I expect you to tell me if the pain becomes unpleasant."

Luke groaned and buried his face in the pillows as Sebastian carefully massaged around the worst of the bruises. "Ugh, that feels good. Don't hurt much anymore. Can't be half as bad as your ribs. Did you get them checked?"

"Your concern is touching." Sebastian kissed the nape of Luke's neck, slowly breathing in the clean scent of soap, a hint of musk and sweat. He stroked down Luke's side, over his hip, then up again. Worked his fingers into muscles wrought with tension. Going slow while relaxing his hold. Giving Luke a chance to adjust to being touched by him. Waiting for him to become aware that he wasn't being forced to accept the attentions of another man. A dominant man. To understand that he had finally submitted.

A shudder went through the solid body beneath him and he could practically taste Luke's fear as a fine sheen of cold sweat covered his skin. He rose up as Luke panted and rolled him onto his back. "Stretch your arms over your head. I don't want them in my way."

Luke swallowed and nodded. He lifted his arms and squeezed his eyes shut.

"No. You will look at me." Sebastian waited until Luke opened his eyes. Stared into them as he moved down. "Don't pretend you are with someone else. Someone who it is not wrong to let do these things to you. I am the one touching you. Tasting you. I am the only one who will until you understand that you belong to me."

"[expletive]." Luke trembled and made a rough sound in his throat. "[expletive], Sebastian, what are you doing to me? I still can't believe-"

"Believe it." Sebastian let his breath tease the swollen head of Luke's cock and smiled. "As for what I am doing? Whatever I please, semental. And you've no desire to stop me."

"No."

His fingers bit into Luke's thighs as he took his throbbing dick between his lips and arched his neck so the feverishly hot head hit the back of his throat.

"No!" Luke arched his back and groaned. "I should-"

"I will tell you what you should do." Sebastian held Luke down as he teased the pulsing veins along his length with his tongue. "Don't think about what is right or wrong. Feel what I am doing to you. You have no choice but to accept it."

"I already have." Luke tossed his head. His back bowed and he moaned as Sebastian sucked his length between his lips once again. "I had a choice though. And I made it."

"Good." Sebastian cupped Luke's balls, enjoying the weight of them in his hand, all too aware of what it meant for Luke to allow him to handle the most vulnerable parts of him. Not only physically, but mentally. Emotionally. He fisted his hand around the base of Luke's cock, increasing the pressure as he ran his tongue over the bead of precum at the tip. "I was willing to let you go, but not anymore."

"Don't ever make decisions like that for me again, Sebastian. God!" Luke let out a sound half between a roar and a scream, like an animal in exquisite pain. He came deep in Sebastian's throat, trembling with each hot spurt. And then he went still and turned his head, staring at the wall. "Don't [expletive] give up on me. I know I'll give you plenty of reasons to, but just . . . just don't, okay?"

Sebastian nodded slowly as he stretched out on the bed behind Luke, pulling him tight against his chest. He spoke softly, barely a whisper, his lips brushing against Luke's throat. "I won't give up on you. I will be here as long as you need me."

Luke nodded and settled into his arms, likely exhausted from the game as well as what had taken place between them. Sebastian knew very well most of what he'd said came from a pleasure induced haze, but he wouldn't worry about that now. He would hold on to tonight, and hope not too much changed in the morning. Or in the days to come.

Anything more was beyond his control.

Amazon
All Romance Ebooks
Smashwords


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bianca -------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## BiancaSommerland (Mar 8, 2011)

Black Raven Reviews ""Breakaway" is a sudden change in possession of the puck that leaves an attacker one on one with the goal and this is exactly befitting of Bianca Sommerland's latest book Breakaway. The knowledge of hockey and the delicious application of menage and the BDSM talents of a masterful Dom makes the reader hungry every moment in Breakaway. Ms. Sommerland's love and devotion to the game of hockey and the titillating behaviors of her sexy characters produces another hot and saucy adult book that inundated readers with sizzling passion resembling a scorching griddle sprinkled with droplets of ice water. The frantic dance of the extreme heat and droplets connect the reader with the characters non-stop carnal action in Breakaway"

READ MORE


----------

